# Juvenile Rbp With Gills Sticking Out Whats Wrong?



## Jake B (Nov 26, 2011)

i have one rbp, about 18mos old. i am a novice with raising piranhas, but it seems like the outside of the gills are kind of flipped out, they do not lay flat against the sides of the body. any ideas to remedey this or is it something i shouldnt be concerned abt? any suggestions and/or help would be greatly appreciated since the pet store i ordered them from had no clue what i am talking about whatsoever. thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like a beginning ammonia burn. Often starts with gillcurl.

We need some more info. What's your tanksize, how much filtration do you have and what are your parameters ?
If you do not know your parameters, do a 50% waterchange as soon as possible.
Check the entire tank for rotting food- or plantrests, and get yourself a testing kit.

Depending on tank size it could also be lack of oxygen, but with only one fish in a tank that shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## mike996633 (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree we need more info, water perams?


----------



## Jake B (Nov 26, 2011)

the tank is a 35 gal bow-front, the filtration is a whisper 20-40, dual output bubbler into two stones, tank is at constant 78 degrees, not sure on the params yet, i need to go p/u a test kit. when i bought him, the pet store said the gillplates were like that when the group came in. he always eats well and seems pretty active(when he isnt being shy anyways), but seem quite right to me. will post params asap


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

35 gallon is small for a piranha, consider upgrading to a 55 or bigger.
I'm not familiar with that filter type, how many gallons/hour does it pump ?

Do a 50% WC just to be sure, untill you know the parameters.
It's very well possible the gillcurl was allready there on arrival, but can also have gotten worse if you're params are wrong...


----------



## Jake B (Nov 26, 2011)

nitrates-20 
nitrites-0 
hardness-150 
chlorine-0 
alkaline-180 
ph-7.8
ammonia-0
those are the measurements as of 20 mins ago, according to local pet shop dip strips, i cant really go much bigger for right now for limited funding to buy a larger set up, but will as soon as i can, the filter says 210 gph


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Your parameters all seem to be in good shape. As mentioned, it sounds like your fish came with gill curl (which is caused by poor water conditions) He is another thread discussing gill curl. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194866-how-to-treat-gill-curl/ Unfortunately not much can be done, some people have had success with surgically cutting off the affected area.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like a bad case of Gill curl. Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## Jake B (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow that is really bad. I don't think you can do anything with it.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

To my knowledge, there is no cure to "heal" it.
Just make sure your water parameters stay fine so it doesn't get worse.

Some people tend to remove the gill by surgery, but that's something I do not advise.
It doesn't look nice, but isn't a harm to a single piranha.


----------



## jermbiggz (Nov 21, 2011)

wow that looks harsh.... for the fish man


----------



## Jake B (Nov 26, 2011)

i feel bad for the poor guy,i debated on the surgery, but i am kind of leery about doing it. i wish i had a chance to catch it before it got that way, but i have kept my tank very clean and params in check under control. so i guess thats all i can do without trying the procedure. if i introduced a couple more rbps would this gill curl be a contagious thing or ?


----------

